# BOARDWALK EMPIRE Premier 9/19/10



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

Guys its been a while since I got all hyped about a show but this one really looks good.

BOARDWALK EMPIRE HBO SUNDAY 9/19/10 9PM. 

Steve bueshemi.

i wonder what else in the wings hbo is planing


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It's Steve Buscemi.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

This show looks good. A cross between Sopranos and Deadwood.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

i knew someone would reply with his correct name i cant spell it.


----------



## HGuardian (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks like a good show. I'll probably check it out.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

well in the late 90's and early 00's my thing was football on weekends.

then sunday nights

Sopranos and OZ were my shows hbo was great. so im a bit amp'd for this show


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I plan on watching and enjoying this show.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

ok this may be a weird and dum question. but what foods are best to eat watching a show like this.

should i go BBQ or pizza, or chicken


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

la24philly said:


> i knew someone would reply with his correct name i cant spell it.


Yepp, watch out for the gramer polece, they r alwys lurking...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> Yepp, watch out for the gramer polece, they r alwys lurking...


God forbid we show some brains on the net.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

While we are correcting things, don't you think this belongs in the Tv Show Talk area?


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

if someone wants to move it thats fine. its still going to be on directv programing.

does it really matter what category its under.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I set my series link tonight. Thanks for the reminder. I'd forgotten about the premier next week.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah, next sunday is here, now usually I DVR it because of football on tv.

I might still do that but I really want to watcht he show premier at its time.

rarely to i give up football for a show but this show really is worth it.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

thanks for the reminder


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I think I heard that they built the boardwalk set along the beach somewhere over on Long Island.They had a time lapse construction montage on the HBO website a few months back.


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

la24philly said:


> ok this may be a weird and dum question. but what foods are best to eat watching a show like this.
> 
> should i go BBQ or pizza, or chicken


Typical Boardwalk food is pizza, hot dogs, pretzels etc.

In honor of the Bootleggers, serve with beer or whiskey.

SF


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I haven't watched any series TV in years but this one is on my list.

I hope I remember to set the DVR between now and Sunday!


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

is this the show that david milch did the pilot?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Living in Jersey, I'm excited for this one.

Edit: Also, I saw this on the front page and though it'd be in the TV talk forum.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

nope, its not. just googled and that show is called luck.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I think the best drama to watch on Sunday's in Philly will be the Eagles' QB controversy once Kolb is healthy.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

hilmar2k said:


> I think the best drama to watch on Sunday's in Philly will be the Eagles' QB controversy once Kolb is healthy.


You mean melodrama!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> You mean melodrama!


You mean a usual Eagles season.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

well at age 33 eagles trying to get something for mcnugget, sure wsh got lucky with dallas horrible offensive line.

Eagles will probably have a crappy year, they just had like 4 injurys and kolb well obviously eagles in transition.

SET your DVR's Now that way you won't forget it. sunday is 6 days away.

im thinking about trying pizza huts new BIT ITALY PIZZA 18 SLICES


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I really enjoyed it. But I need to go back and watch it again. I spent so much time time trying to enjoy the scenery and set, that I dropped the story line enough to loose the characters and their historical significance.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

I agree. I loved the look of it. The colors were really cool. I'm not sure what shade of blue that rolls royce was, but I kept thinking how pretty it was.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I think HBO has a winner, I loved the first episode


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Sunday's premiere pulled in 4.8m viewers (HBO promptly renewed it for a second season).


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

We really liked it too. But some of the dual scenes were really hard to follow. Like the comedian talking while an action scene was happening. It sort of distorted things for me.


----------



## manxiemaxx (Jul 12, 2009)

I really liked it. There are a lot of characters being introduced so I will have to watch it (1st episode) again.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I liked it very much. I even learned something from the show.

I never knew Henry Ford was a Nazi...


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Dario33 said:


> Sunday's premiere pulled in 4.8m viewers (HBO promptly renewed it for a second season).


the show is great i love it


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Love this show. 

And add me to the list of those who will be watching episode one again.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

so guys what did everyone think of episode 1. I can't believe where seeing what al capone did before he became powerful.


----------



## shadyridr (Jan 25, 2007)

la24philly said:


> so guys what did everyone think of episode 1. I can't believe where seeing what al capone did before he became powerful.


or the fact that they cast a 37 year old man to play a 21 year old capone


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

la24philly said:


> so guys what did everyone think of episode 1.


episode link thread in tv talk


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Weak stuff. Old Man Scorsese phoned it in. You see that incredibly cheezy fog effect on the boats? When they killed the Shroeder guy, they cut to him lying on the bottom in shallow water, then in the master, he's floating ON TOP OF THE WATER. That's just inexcusable for an HBO show, the Sopranos never suffered lazy mistakes like that.

Love Buscemi as we all do, but he can't pull of a lead of this magnitude. It's unpleasant seeing him in bed with babes, just doesn't work. He weighs about 78 pounds and they have him beating up a guy twice his size. Embarrassing. Gandolfini made all that work. Buscemi was perfect as his weird cousin. That's what works for him, the weird character actor. Or the anti-hero in Ghost World or Trees Lounge. Not the charismatic lead role. Makes no sense.

Michael Pitt and Kelly MacDonald are terrific. She's always great. But this is such tired, depleted ground. Between The Roaring 20's, The Untouchables, Pete Kelly's Blues, The Road to Perdition, and all the Eddie Robinson flicks this whole flapper rum-running gangster routine is shop-worn and frankly boring. Been there, done that. Way too many times.

Buscemi has all the mob boss menace of an Arnold Stang in a Chunky's commercial.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

scottandregan said:


> This show looks good. A cross between Sopranos and Deadwood.


HBO ordered the second season already.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Exactly what Michael Lombardo would do. Between True Blood waterskiing like the Fonz, Hung, Big Love, the miserable and tiresome Treme, and the show that's answers the question nobody was asking: Game of Thrones, and now this mess, HBO has many longing for the good old days of Rome, The Sopranos, Entourage (seasons 1-3 of course), Sex and the City, Deadwood and Six Feet Under (the first two seasons, it pulled a True Blood in season 3).

I place The Pacific in limbo. Beautifully mounted, but brutally overlong, repetitious and tedious with little forward dramatic momentum. Certainly a passionate anti-war piece, but as drama, flat as a pancake.

Chris Albrecht was the god of The Golden Years of HBO. After he left to get replaced by a beancounter, it's been nothing but waterskiing downhill.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> Between True Blood waterskiing like the Fonz, Hung, Big Love, the miserable and tiresome Treme, and the show that's answers the question nobody was asking: Game of Thrones, and now this mess, HBO has many longing for the good old days of Rome, The Sopranos, Entourage, Sex and the City, Deadwood and Six Feet Under (the first two seasons, it pulled a True Blood in season 3).
> 
> I place The Pacific in limbo. Beautifully mounted, but brutally overlong, repetitious and tedious with little forward dramatic momentum. Certainly a passionate anti-war piece, but as drama, flat as a pancake.
> 
> Chris Albrecht was the god of The Golden Years of HBO. After he left to get replaced by a beancounter, it's been nothing but waterskiing downhill.


You're the same guy who hates all Scorsese films. Basically, you haven't a shred of credibility. The overwhelming majority of critics and fans disagree with you. I sincerely doubt that is new development.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Maruuk said:


> Exactly what Michael Lombardo would do. Between True Blood waterskiing like the Fonz, Hung, Big Love, the miserable and tiresome Treme, and the show that's answers the question nobody was asking: Game of Thrones, and now this mess, HBO has many longing for the good old days of Rome, The Sopranos, Entourage (seasons 1-3 of course), Sex and the City, Deadwood and Six Feet Under (the first two seasons, it pulled a True Blood in season 3).
> 
> I place The Pacific in limbo. Beautifully mounted, but brutally overlong, repetitious and tedious with little forward dramatic momentum. Certainly a passionate anti-war piece, but as drama, flat as a pancake.
> 
> Chris Albrecht was the god of The Golden Years of HBO. After he left to get replaced by a beancounter, it's been nothing but waterskiing downhill.





Hoosier205 said:


> You're the same guy who hates all Scorsese films. Basically, you haven't a shred of credibility. The overwhelming majority of critics and fans disagree with you. I sincerely doubt that is new development.


Boardwalk aside, the rest of his points are spot on.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Again, before a spoiler gets dropped. It would be better served to continue this at the tv talk thread.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Kapeman said:


> Boardwalk aside, the rest of his points are spot on.


...based on? Critical reviews? Nope. Ratings? Nope. Awards? Nope. Maruuk's lack of taste in film and television? Yes.


----------



## lost4now (Apr 21, 2010)

Maruuk said:


> Weak stuff. Old Man Scorsese phoned it in. You see that incredibly cheezy fog effect on the boats? When they killed the Shroeder guy, they cut to him lying on the bottom in shallow water, then in the master, he's floating ON TOP OF THE WATER. That's just inexcusable for an HBO show, the Sopranos never suffered lazy mistakes like that.
> 
> Love Buscemi as we all do, but he can't pull of a lead of this magnitude. It's unpleasant seeing him in bed with babes, just doesn't work. He weighs about 78 pounds and they have him beating up a guy twice his size. Embarrassing. Gandolfini made all that work. Buscemi was perfect as his weird cousin. That's what works for him, the weird character actor. Or the anti-hero in Ghost World or Trees Lounge. Not the charismatic lead role. Makes no sense.
> 
> ...


I agree, cancelled HBO after watching the first episode. Don't see paying $15.00 per month for 1 show that really didn't blow my skirt up.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

la24philly said:


> so guys what did everyone think of episode 1. I can't believe where seeing what al capone did before he became powerful.


Last week was our first and last episode. We didn't care for it at all. Not into shows from that time period.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Actually I was very specific as to which films of Scorsese's were critical and box office failures. A surprising number to be sure. Just saw the end of _The Aviator_ last night (had seen it before)--what an incredible POS!

Guys get old and lose it. That's life. It happens. Scorsese established himself as a niche director, then ultimately a cult director, of very violent, street-savvy gangster/mob-oriented films. Or the brutality of the fight game. And folks assumed because he really delivered the goods in that narrow niche that he was a "great director" in the larger sense. Turns out, he was not.

None of that diminishes the brilliance of Taxi Driver or Raging Bull or Casino or Goodfellas. They just reveal his limitations when he steps out of his niche and into broader material. Obviously he was typecast as the perfect director for BE, but it's badly cast, and suffers from weak, derivative scriptwriting.

If he had given us the Casino version of BE, something striking and unexpected even inside the same period/genre, it could have worked. As it is, this could be The Untouchables in color. A Quinn/Martin production.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry, Hoosier. Can't win em all. It happens.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> Sorry, Hoosier. Can't win em all. It happens.


Let us know when you're done backtracking.


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

scottandregan said:


> While we are correcting things, don't you think this belongs in the Tv Show Talk area?





armophob said:


> episode link thread in tv talk





armophob said:


> Again, before a spoiler gets dropped. It would be better served to continue this at the tv talk thread.


Seriously guys, you're going to keep responding to this thread when others have asked you to go over there, and armophob has gone as far as to provide a link so you don't even have to go looking for the thread? Seriously?
:nono2::nono2:

"I don't care someone can move it" isn't a valid reason to have the thread here and for you all to keep responding to it.

Please, move your discussion to the appropriate thread in the appropriate forum. Thank you.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

if someone can move it thats fine. the title of this is boardwalk empire so any thing about it can be talked in here but if someone wants to move it to another thread thats cool.

i really dont want to create the same thread in another thread. moderater's hate me posting stuff twice.


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

So stop posting in this thread and let it die.

No one told you to go create another thread, they told you there's already a thread for this in the appropriate forum.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

i saw the other thread but as techincal as you seem to be about stuff being in proper spots you may noticed that he titled that thread for the 1st week only. The title of my thread is for everything boardwalk empire.


if you are as stubborn about me accidently not putting this thread in the correct forum, then how can anyone comment past the first episode when thats what his thread is titled as.

if people are going to continue to talk about the show past the first show then you are being a hipocrit.

remember you got madd at me for talking about he flyers jersey on csn philly thread, i stoped it and created an anything philly thread.


so you want people to comment about this show on another boardwalk empire thread that is in the tv talk show but the title is about the first week only.

i have sent a message to the moderator and have asked to have had this thread moved. 

I was the first to create this thread of this show.


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

another mobssploitation series. being half italian and half irish i find it somewhat distasteful. i just like to remind people that according to the fbi files a show on the history channel (i think,may be another one) that every nationality is or has been involved in organized crime. getting to the show i thought it boring but i liked the boardwalk scenes and may watch to see how capone grows. alot of folks like this type of romanticism and good luck this show needs it. also trying to appeal to women is kinda lame and dont work in this type of show. theyre not going to watch a violent series. dan


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

What did everyone think of the second episode? I thought it followed-up the pilot perfectly. Nucky sure has his hands full with both Rothstein and Van Alden. Will also be interesting to see how the guy that survived the heist has an impact.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

i thought the best part of episode 2 is when the reporter wanted a statement and al capone gives him the story that would knock him out.


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah capone was menacing and i think nucky will handle things similarly on future eps


----------

